

UCLA Surgeons Live Vine Brain Surgery - palidanx
http://mashable.com/2013/05/24/instagram-vine-live-brain-surgery/

======
count
Neat. Does anybody know what the neck/shoulder brace looking orange things the
docs are wearing under their gowns are?

~~~
robbiep
Is a thyroid shield - they're wearing lead because the c shaped arm around the
guys head is a mobile OR X ray - they will use that to confirm placement of
the wires of the pacemaker once they insert it

